# Le Shuttle all booked



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

I got our booking made for the Euro tunnel done today but not without completely cocking it all up.

I wanted to use some of the Tesco vouchers I had accumulated to pay for the tickets and was going to give Euro tunnel a call to find out the price before ordering the vouchers.

Instead of calling them I thought I would just get a price from the website instead. Bad idea. Having input all my details etc I ended up with a price of £230 something. Armed with this information I ordered my vouchers from Tesco and within a few minutes had the email with the codes on.

I rang Euro Tunnel and gave them the voucher code and details of travel when I was told by a very nice French chap I had way more than I needed on the voucher. The price was now £109 and if I use that voucher it will use the whole amount. He tried to look at sorting out a return but since I have no intention of returning till mid next year this wasn't possible.

So I rang Tesco and even though there was a receded message at the start of the call saying that vouchers are non refundable the very helpful lady on the phone refunded my vouchers and sorted out a new one for the correct amount.

Back on to Euro Tunnel and got booked OK. Phew that was supposed to be easy and would have been if I he'd just stuck to my original plan of CALLING them first.


----------



## clf86ha (Oct 17, 2012)

having never booked a channel crossing myself yet, was it 'operator error (not meaning to be rude there)' that got you to £230 or is it just generally cheaper if you ring and ask?


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

clf86ha said:


> having never booked a channel crossing myself yet, was it 'operator error (not meaning to be rude there)' that got you to £230 or is it just generally cheaper if you ring and ask?


Very good question so just tried it again and yes I am an idiot and for someone who writes web systems for a living clearly is unable to use them. Now suitably embarrassed and hanging head in shame.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was under the impression that using Tesco vouchers you had to book over the phone, mind you it is a couple of years since I have done this. Has the system changed now then.

cabby


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

cabby said:


> I was under the impression that using Tesco vouchers you had to book over the phone, mind you it is a couple of years since I have done this. Has the system changed now then.
> 
> cabby


That is still the case I just went online to get the price so I knew how much the voucher value needed to be.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> That is still the case I just went online to get the price so I knew how much the voucher value needed to be.


What I can't understand is where you got the £230 from. :?

You must have found the most expensive crossing of the year by the sound of it. :roll:

We always check prices on the website before we phone up to book, how else would you know when are the best available crossing times and prices and how many vouchers you need?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree.....That crossing price was dreadful. 8O 

The most recent tickets we bought for a return journey were less than £85.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Can I ask a really silly question? Not being a Tesco shopper, ASDA & Morrisons are our closest stores & cheapest diesel, how does the Tesco voucher system work?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

The system was revised last year and made more electronic rather than the transfer of paper vouchers.
First of all you find out the cost of your travel (easiest done online but see above). 2 go to Tesco web site and pay for equivalent value in vouchers. 3 vouchers arrive by email within 10 mins. 4 phone Chunnel and book tickets giving voucher numbers. 5 travel details arrive within another 10 mins or so.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

DBSS said:


> Can I ask a really silly question? Not being a Tesco shopper, ASDA & Morrisons are our closest stores & cheapest diesel, how does the Tesco voucher system work?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian


It's a 'rewards' scheme whereby points are accumulated by either spending on a Tesco credit card OR by shopping at Tesco. Extra points are accumulated if you shop at Tesco and pay using a Tesco CC.

Points can be redeemed on a variety of products and services.

We typically have enough points to cover a £300 Eurotunnel crossing each year without shopping at Tesco.

Ian


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Is there any restriction on travel times? Do you have to book weeks in advance or could you book on the day of travel?


----------

